
Ask HN: Do you think “real” AI is possible? - rjromero
A fully autonomous system capable of recognizing itself as a being and learning new concepts at a human-like level.<p>Personally, I don&#x27;t think so. There are just too many hormones and chemicals that go into the human psyche and cause us to think and learn the way we do.<p>But I&#x27;m interested in hearing what you guys think.
======
ankurdhama
The core problem is that until you can define something precisely there is no
way you can build that thing. This is the fundamental concept in designing
anything artificial at all. By precisely I mean defined formally using
mathematics. The problem with all the "words" that are associated with
intelligence is that they are very very vague. So the question, as of now is
not can we create real AI but it is more of can be even define, precisely,
what we mean by real AI? What does self recognition or learning even mean?

------
gus_massa
I disagree. Read a nice sci-fi story about this:
[http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html](http://www.terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html)

------
remir
I believe an artificial intellect could be created one day, but I don't see
how it is possible to create intelligence.

